# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Smartphone Xiaomi lạ được rò rỉ ảnh render

## doanhson91

Ảnh minh họa
Mới đây, trên mạng lại xuất hiện hình ảnh render về một smartphone sử dụng màn hình tỉ lệ 18:9 mới của Xiaomi. Theo Gizmochina, đây có thể là Mi 6C trong khi nguồn tin khác lại cho rằng đây là Redmi Note 5 chuẩn bị ra mắt tại Ấn Độ.

>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt

Theo hình ảnh có thể thấy, mặt trước của thiết bị sử dụng màn hình tỉ lệ 18:9 và được trang bị cụm camera kép. Cạnh dưới không bắt gặp 3 phím điều hướng, thế nên có thể Xiaomi đã đem vào trong màn hình.

Rò rỉ hình ảnh smartphone Xiaomi sử dụng màn hình tỉ lệ 18:9
Mặt sau máy được làm bằng kim loại bóng, cạnh dưới là loa kép và cổng USB Type-C. Cho dù không thấy hết phần mặt sau nhưng khả năng là thiết bị sẽ được trang bị cụm camera kép đi kèm với cảm biến vân tay.
>>> Xem thêm : iPhone 6 cũ đẹp như mới, nguyên bản100%
Ngoài dòng Mi MIX cao cấp sử dụng màn hình tỉ lệ 18:9, thì hiện tại Xiaomi cũng đang hướng đến các sản phẩm tầm trung. Theo tin đồn cho biết, thiết bị này có giá 226 USD (khoảng 5.1 triệu VND).

----------

